# Myspace.com arrangement results in 4 drug busts and a car chase



## FruityBud (Dec 6, 2007)

Four people were arrested and booked into the Charlotte jail on several marijuana charges Wednesday night through purchases arranged through the myspace.com Web site, it reported.

One of the arrests came after a chase where suspects threw the marijuana from their vehicle, the police department reports.

Detectives arranged the purchase through mySpace.com posing undercover as drug buyers.

At 8:55 p.m., Detectives Tom Lewis, Tray Federici, Harvey Ayers and Officer Katie Mendel met a suspect in a white 1992 Toyota at the rear of the Sweetbay Supermarket in Punta Gorda.

As undercover vehicles with emergency lights on drove up, the driver, later identified as 17-year-old Kirsten M. Jones of 1220 Sandy St., Port Charlotte, accelerated and collided with an unmarked police car.

Jones then sped south through the parking lot and police chased the car north on U.S. 41 through Burnt Store Road intersection.

After tossing drugs from the vehicle, Jones slid into the median in the area of Monaco Drive in front of Burnt Store Isles.

Detectives descended upon the car and physically removed Jones and subdued her. Police removed two other suspects. Douglas Neal &#8220;Hell Dog&#8221; Hellman, 20, of McDougal Ave., Port Charlotte, and Andrew Christopher Jones, 23, 1999 Kings Highway, 23B, Port Charlotte were both taken into custody. The three were booked into the Charlotte County Jail without charge.

When detectives searched the car, they found a backpack with a scale, Ziploc baggies and marijuana residue in the front passenger floorboard of the vehicle.

The suspects admitted to throwing the marijuana out of the vehicle and detectives subsequently seized about 81 grams.

Kirsten M. Jones was charged with possession of marijuana with intent to distribute, possession of more than 20 grams of marijuana, possession of drug paraphernalia, aggravated battery a law enforcement officer, aggravated fleeing to elude a law enforcement officer and resisting arrest without violence. Hellman was charged with possession of marijuana with intent to distribute, possession of more than 20 grams and possession of drug paraphernalia. Andrew C. Williams was charged with possession of marijuana with intent to distribute, possession of more than 20 grams of marijuana and possession of drug paraphernalia.

In a separate incident, detectives went to the Shell Gas Station in Punta Gorda at approximately 11:17 p.m. as Ricky Joe Kreager, 36, of 22186 Belinda Ave. Port Charlotte, agreed to sell undercover a half-pound of marijuana for $600.

Kreager arrived at the Shell Station in a red Ford Expedition and Kreager was immediately taken into custody by Detectives. Kreager&#8217;s wife was also present in the passenger seat of the vehicle.

Detectives discovered approximately 265 grams of marijuana on the back seat of the Expedition in a camouflage backpack. Detectives then took Kreager to his home where they seized another 818 grams &#8211; about two pounds -- of marijuana from his freezer.

Kreager was booked into the County Jail without bond on charges of possession of marijuana with intent to distribute, possession of more than 20 grams of marijuana and possession of drug paraphernalia.

http://www.sun-herald.com/breakingnews.cfm?id=4096


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Dec 6, 2007)

Selling drugs on myspace, now there is a bright idea. These people had whats coming to them.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 6, 2007)

*:holysheep: *


----------



## berserker (Dec 6, 2007)

That would be like going on Craig's list and trying to sell on there under the garden section....lol   Keep it GREEN:hubba:


----------



## Mutt (Dec 6, 2007)

must be a buyers market if dealers are having to resort to myspace to sell weed


----------



## Dubbaman (Dec 6, 2007)

And here i was frantic about ordering some seeds on-line and here i could have had a cyber dealer on myspace :rofl: what a bunch of morons to think that they know who they are dealing with on-line.


----------



## bud smoker84 (Dec 6, 2007)

some people are just retarded


----------



## S']['()|\|3D (Dec 7, 2007)

can u say MORONS! LOL


----------



## tom-tom (Dec 7, 2007)

and the funny thing is it must have been goin on for a while for the cops to find out about it so they prolly been meetin people online for a while and someone turned them in ,,dumb dumb dumb,,,,,,,,well guys ill see yas later im off to my space to score lol


----------



## Mutt (Dec 7, 2007)

Hey this gives me an idea for a website....
www.mydealer.com  
(fake link no need to click)

Charge em 10% for lettin em post. :rofl:


----------



## Hick (Dec 7, 2007)

> dumb, dumb, dumb,...MORONS...retarded


  anyone suppose the grow vid's at 'utube' could be being monitored/surveiled  ?


----------



## audix2359 (Dec 7, 2007)

I think "watching" videos online is still pretty safe, as is buying a book off of Amazon or another e-tailer.  With RICO laws being what they are though, I suppose you could still get nailed for conspiracy even if you didn't actually do anything.


----------



## FruityBud (Dec 7, 2007)

Not sure about amazon, even though i never bought of them, after reading this i wont now.

http://ap.google.com/article/ALeqM5gz0slCB4SYJCVk2J3xbYHM6R55oAD8T66FAG0


----------



## Hick (Dec 7, 2007)

..





			
				FruityBud said:
			
		

> Not sure about amazon, even though i never bought of them, after reading this i wont now.
> 
> http://ap.google.com/article/ALeqM5gz0slCB4SYJCVk2J3xbYHM6R55oAD8T66FAG0



..and ebay??


----------



## Runbyhemp (Dec 7, 2007)

George Orwell wasn't too far off the mark. "Thought Police" next ?


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Dec 7, 2007)

wonder how much tax dollars and man hours were wasted
to bust low level pot dealers ....


----------



## Mutt (Dec 7, 2007)

Hick said:
			
		

> ..
> 
> ..and ebay??



I bought 1 single "pollen" grinder off the net. :holysheep:
Time to tear everything down. 

but buying a ton of ferts, lights, and things might not be wise.


----------



## ThinkGREEN (Dec 7, 2007)

i would never deal online....what a bull****
Just grow your own.....


----------



## Fadeux (Dec 7, 2007)

You do have to admit, its great there are people selling through myspace. I hope they make a huge deal out of it and dedicate a whole task force to busting dealers on myspace, just takes that much more heat off of those who exchange in a much more "civil" manner...


----------



## GeezerBudd (Dec 7, 2007)

Fadeux said:
			
		

> You do have to admit, its great there are people selling through myspace. I hope they make a huge deal out of it and dedicate a whole task force to busting dealers on myspace, just takes that much more heat off of those who exchange in a much more "civil" manner...


 
Yes, I can see it on one of the major media conglomerates right now!!!
Yes, me will need millions of more dollars, etc, etc ,etc...oh...oh..the drug menace.....How dare them!!!.....(sigh)...(whimper)....We must stop this weed that occures naturally....It was created by the devil.....(more whimpering)......(gasp).....oh by the way, lets build more prisons so we have room for rapists and murderers-LOL.....Ah yes, this will creat jobs-for people who don't want them-OOPS-wait a second, I forgot MILLIONS OF DOLLARS..(fixed that problem)..What a wonderful war........What a farce....

Gb


----------



## clever_intuition (Dec 7, 2007)

Would it be to bold to say "Common Sense" people?

I have a myspace account and is is set to private. The only reason I use it is to catch up with people I have lost track of over the years.

Please man. Some people just don't think some times .

This is the largest blogging site next to Facebook right now. You do not really believe that there are not people on it that are not who they say they are do you?

There are more members of Myspace than there are people on this planet right now.......Use your head man. Thats all I have to say 

And be safe!


----------



## 69:) (Dec 7, 2007)

some people arnt so bright are they?? good god only people i buy my bud from are 2 close friends that ive known for years and years and they dont sell bud to anyone but their buddies if they dont know you you ant getin nothing from them and i get bud from my brother when he buys bud for himself i always say keep a low profile fly low and beat the radar peace


----------



## Hick (Dec 7, 2007)

the prison system is full.. full of folks that thought it could never happen to them..:doh:


----------

